# I got new hair for fall!



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 10, 2009)

I had a thread here a while ago asking for ppl's opinions whether I should get bangs or not. I ended up dying my hair again, cutting more layers and getting side swept bangs. My mom is a stylist and she did my hair. I think she did a great job!

I thought I share the pics with you guys. Thanks for the recommendation of side swept bangs












And a picture of the back


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 10, 2009)

You look so beautiful


----------



## Sass (Sep 10, 2009)

Pretty, pretty, pretty!


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## ashpardesi (Sep 10, 2009)

you look great!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Sep 10, 2009)

Love it, you look fab!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 10, 2009)

You look great, the fringe really suits you! Big up to those shades as well, I want them! ;O


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 10, 2009)

That looks great! I love the new 'do!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 10, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad I changed the hair, I was getting really bored with my old hair

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_You look great, the fringe really suits you! Big up to those shades as well, I want them! ;O_

 
Thanks, the shades are from Burberry, these are the only aviator style I've tried that suit my face


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 10, 2009)

that looks great! those bangs look really good on you


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 10, 2009)

pretty!


----------



## Willa (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice girl!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 10, 2009)

Great cut & color!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 10, 2009)

Pretty!!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks very fresh, I really like this hairdo.


----------



## nunu (Sep 10, 2009)

Love the new hair!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 10, 2009)

That suits you wonderfully!


----------



## t4ruh (Sep 10, 2009)

super cute!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## DadaH (Sep 16, 2009)

I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nice hair color


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 16, 2009)

It's lovely and romantic! Your mom did a fantastic job...the bangs suit you nicely.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 16, 2009)

Very nice!  Tha bangs totally suit you.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All the positive feedback is making me love the hair even more


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2009)

you look stunning! i love your new hair!


----------



## elle25 (Sep 19, 2009)

Your hair looks gorgeous!! Thats a great colour on you.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Sep 22, 2009)

You look fab! Your mom's work is great


----------



## moonlit (Sep 22, 2009)

so pretty!!! like the hot pink lips too


----------



## ny love (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice, side swept bangs look totally good on you :top:


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks ladies


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 30, 2009)

You look beautiful, as usual. I love the color, especially!


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 2, 2009)

it looks so pretty!


----------

